# New Online quotation facility



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Please feel free to check out our new online quotation facility here:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/insurance-quote.html

If you have any problems using the facility, any questions or feedback, please let us know.

Please note, this will not work for everyone, for anything highly modified we'd need to speak to you on the phone. If anyone gets a price which is over £1500 or seems uncompetitive against your current price/other insurers, please request a call back here:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/call_back_new.phtml


----------

